#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  BIT Mesra B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*
BIT Mesra Year of Establishment:* 1955.

*BIT Mesra Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*BITS Pilani Mode Of Admission:* BITS Admission Test (BITSAT) & JEE-Mains


*CONNECTIVITY:*

*Nearest Airport :* Birsa Munda Airport, Ranchi*Distance from Airport :* 25 km*Nearest Railway Station :* Ranchi Junction Railway Station*Distance from Railway Station :* 17 km


*BIT Mesra Branches In Engineering:*

BiotechnologyCivil EngineeringComputer ScienceElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringChemical & Polymer EngineeringProduction Engineering


*BITS Pilani: Opening & Closing Cut-Off First Round 2014:

**Quota*

*Branch name*

*Open Rank*

*OBC Rank*

*SC Rank*

*ST Rank*


*OR*

*CR*

*OR*

*CR*

*OR*

*CR*

*OR*

*CR*


HS

Architecture

1112

3439

0

0

9685

14539

15572

20523


OS

Architecture

630

1378

0

0

3744

6402

7831

7831


HS

Bio Technology

30886

37382

0

0

179002

185404

276361

385051


OS

Bio Technology

5569

22650

0

0

22767

126511

176533

179165


HS

Chemical Engineering

20903

26546

0

0

159164

165502

278873

334242


OS

Chemical Engineering

10538

14463

0

0

82039

104376

156259

164216


HS

Chemical Engineering (Plastic & Polymer)

27357

34781

0

0

166888

172732

318228

385641


OS

Chemical Engineering (Plastic & Polymer)

17196

20862

0

0

99168

118937

164862

181571


HS

Civil Engineering

17430

22457

0

0

114452

136233

120154

241707


OS

Civil Engineering

9679

12388

0

0

65867

85142

93429

98468


HS

Computer Science & Engineering

2708

8962

0

0

72089

99653

104557

227175


OS

Computer Science & Engineering

734

5048

0

0

7021

47384

40793

96406


HS

Electrical & Electronics Engineering

10771

17206

0

0

130561

134306

133929

256386


OS

Electrical & Electronics Engineering

5161

9663

0

0

54988

76523

113216

118055


HS

Electronics & Communication Engineering

5092

14821

0

0

111417

131656

194355

277935


OS

Electronics & Communication Engineering

2315

8795

0

0

47730

75760

99989

118405


HS

Information Technology

12304

20026

0

0

152968

163343

243118

316738


OS

Information Technology

5745

9507

0

0

70501

91926

141380

155987


HS

Mechanical Engineering

4631

17518

0

0

50412

111655

133644

234836


OS

Mechanical Engineering

4386

9606

0

0

22992

69954

96689

110484


HS

Production Engineering

22019

27616

0

0

171492

176691

272064

322114


OS

Production Engineering

13391

16199

0

0

121644

125907

138794

138794




**For more Details on Opening & Closing Cut-Off of Different Round refer the attachment below


*BITS Pilani: Fee Structure 2015:
*
 *For ST/SC Students Shown in Brackets

*A) Institute Fees*


Tuition Fee

Rs. 69000


Development Fee

Rs  5000


Institute Exam Fee

Rs  3500


*B) Hostel Fees*


Hostel Room Rent, Electricity and Transport etc.

Rs  12500


*C) Additional amount to be paid at the time of Admission*


Admission Fee (One time only)

Rs  15000


Caution Money (One time only-Refundable)

Rs  10000


*GRAND TOTAL (A+B+C) :*

Rs*  115000*





*BITS Pilani Placement Statistics 2015:

*


*BIT Mesra Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Campus:*

780-acre (3.2 km2) campusBuilt up covered area exceeding 840,000 sq ft (78,000 m2)Golden Jubilee auditorium as well as a Mini auditoriumPA-RAM 10000 super computer100 M bit/s LAN Connection in all BIT hostels roomsR&D building housing computer and scientific labs.Post OfficeIndian Railways Reservation CounterA three storied library. There is a separate internet facility inside the library in order to let students read IEEE and other journalsU CO Bank branch with an ATM.State Bank of India ATMICICI Bank ATM16 bed hospital.Lord Shiva templeBuses run between campus and Ranchi city, from 0600 hrs to 1900 hrs, at regular intervals.Co-operative shops.Food canteen.Medical Stores.Central library:

The BIT Central Library serves as a model of an evolving and dynamic facility in technical learning since 1955. The library, as an established knowledge hub that is conveniently accessible by those associated with the University, has a major contribution in making BIT an internationally top ranked Academic & Research driven institution.

The Librarys collection comprises hybrid resources (Print & Electronic) in the filed of science and technology, engineering, pharmacy, management and hotel management. The Library also has a separate Internet section consisting of a number of networked terminals for providing recent and most comprehensive access to e-journals and other e-reference resources to the faculty, students and staff under Intranet and Internet environment. The Central library has automated all its routine activities through library software called LIBSYS and also extended the scope of various services like CD-ROM database search, OPAC and Web based OPAC.

*Other Facilities at the BIT Campus:* 

In addition to on-campus hostel arrangements, students have access to plenty of facilities for learning, recreation as well as sports activities within the grounds of BIT Mesra. The stately campus is self-contained in every sense with well-thought out provisions appointed for every need of the campus residents, be it the students, faculty or other staff members.

Facilities include two auditoriums that can accommodate as many as 2,500 people. This is an ideal venue for cultural events organized by the student community. The Institute has a well-appointed Gymnasium, indoor game facilities and extensive playgrounds for pursuing various outdoor sports. The campus also has two canteens and several other eating options within the premises. As young people mostly prefer to hang out in groups, all the campus eateries are very popular gathering zones. In addition, the Institute maintains three Guest Houses for accommodating guests appropriately.

The Campus has a Shopping Complex and consists of the Co-operative Stores in addition to the stationery shop, tailoring units, cafeterias etc. These provide for the daily requirements of the campus of nearly 5,000 residents. The construction of a full-fledged Marketing Complex and Cooperative Book Store to meet the growing needs of the Campus has recently been completed. Apart from this, the campus also houses a railway reservation counter and post office for the benefit of the residents.

Significant is the on-campus dispensary that provides for several diagnostic procedures and preventive & curative treatments. Emergency cases that require more specialist attention in intensive care facilities are referred either to the local Rajendra Institute of Medical Sciences, Ranchi or to Apollo Hospital Erba, also in Ranchi. A Doctor from the campus Health Centre accompanies the patient in case of an emergency. The Institute maintains a liaison with the doctors of these two hospitals. The campus Dispensary-cum-Health Centre also provides free treatment and supply of medicines to residents of local villages in the region.

*BIT Mesra Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

The Institute is completely residential with eleven hostels for boys and three separate ones for girls. All student lodging houses are spacious and beautifully laid out amidst a lot greenery.

Each male-student is provided with well-furnished single-accommodation while girls share their accommodation in spacious and adequately furnished rooms. Individual rooms are constructed in a row with a wide veranda for common use running along the length of passage. Common facilities at the hostel include dining halls and common rooms with provision for several indoor games. The reading room in each hostel subscribes to a large number of magazines, periodicals and newspapers. The entertainment hall in each hostel has a colour television set. Each hostel has an independent mess, completely run and managed by the students themselves.

The hostels are a hub of leisure activities. Students are encouraged to pursue a wide range of extra curricular activities and hobbies in their free time and events both entertaining and competitive are arranged quite frequently. Inter-hostel tournaments of indoor and outdoor games, quizzes, competitions and adventure trips are very popular at BIT Mesra.

The Hostel Night organized by resident students is a memorable yearly event where students interact with the faculty members amidst cultural programmes and a lot of fun in a shared mood of festivity.

*BIT Mesra Address:*

Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi, Jharkhand 835215, India.





  Similar Threads: JMI New Delhi B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities COE Trivandrum B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities DAIICT B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities BIT Pilani B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Allahabad B.Tech Admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

----------

